# Welcome Schwinners!



## sm2501

Interesting thing about the old bike hobby is there are collectors that are all about Schwinn and little else, and there are collectors that are interested in everything but Schwinn. Well Schwinn guys, here's a place to hang your hat and maybe let loose of some of those trade secrets!


----------



## Talewinds

Just wanted to say hello! I'm open to all bikes of all kinds, but somehow I became the "Schwinn Kid" within the past few months (although I'm only a kid at heart now).
























You're exactly right Scott, some guys are really into Schwinns and some guys avoid them and prefer anything else, probably because Schwinns are so common they're regarded as being so vanilla.
I do look forward to getting to work on a Schwinn though because I must contend that the material quality was so high that it's fairly easy to breath new life into rusty old parts, I really like that part.

(And yes, I know that black Spitfire is a Frankensteined mess, I'm actively looking for a correct chainguard and straight bar tank!!!)


----------



## militarymonark

didn't expect this one good idea


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

The wife and I are celebrating our third Schwinnter.
Talewinds it looks like you might need to throw a few three speeds into the mix 
Here are a few of our current Schwinns, the Hollywood trike was the first old bike related thing that we got together.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

and my all time favorite rider with the working dynamo


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
 Thanks, Scott!

Though, I love bicycles in all forms new and old from around the World, my first love, was a Schwinn.
 So, when I got into this crazy hobby, of course it had to be a Schwinn, and I never looked back.
 Now I've had to rent a storage unit, which totally goes against my grain, and I live in fear that the Auction Hunters will be picking through my stuff.
 I can't seem to stop. Everytime I turn on the computer, I see a bike or a part that I just can't live without.
I guess recovery starts with acceptance.
 Hello, everyone.
 My name is Marty, and I am a certified Schwinnaholic.


----------



## OldRider

It seems we need to start a therapeutic support group


----------



## twomorestrokes

Awesome! Nice addition to an already great site! Partial to Schwinns, but starting to branch off.


----------



## kunzog

4 of  a kind


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Good call, as there are a lot of Schwinn specific questions out there! And, from what I hear, the "official" Schwinn forum is fading out. I never went there due to the drama I always heard about! While I have all different brands of bikes, my first old bike is a 1956 Schwinn Corvette that I bought for $2.50 at a garage sale in 1980. I was 9 at the time, still have it, and about all the parts I need to bring it back to near factory goodness! Now all I need is the spare time....


----------



## GenuineRides

*Timeless*

Many Schwinn designs were timeless, which have kept their appeal to this day, even though some were fairly conservative.  This lead to a broad appeal over the years, in addition to the advertising campaign drilled into the public's head "Schwinn Stands for Quality" which Joe Public believes to this day on all the old Schwinns.

I also believe the quality of paint and chrome, especially the forged parts, and even some of the stamped parts, make them easier to resurrect.  Plus the frames were fairly well constructed with engineered lugs.  I have beat on many trying to bring them back, and wonder myself how any kid could have bent it this bad in the first place.  I've straightened two dozen over the years and have yet to destroy one.  I've cracked them and re-welded, and they are still rideable now.

The universal nature of many parts, and the deep parts inventories that existed in many of the stores, continue to help supply the hobby even still today.  The shear numbers of bikes distributed in the heydays makes Schwinn a universally accepted collectable ride today...who didn't have or know someone who had one?


----------



## Springer Tom

Now all we need is a Schwinn only section on fleabay........


----------



## jwm

A Schwinn hooked me on this hobby, and Schwinns are still my ride of choice. I do have an eye out for one pair of non-Schwinn bikes for the fleet someday, but for now I'm happily strung out on Chicago steel. Thanks for the new section!

JWM


----------



## chriscokid

well i was always was a schwinn guy and hear are my schwinns the one with the motor is how i got hooked on vintage iron because that crappy bike with the motor was so poorly built. the one that is hanging is still in progress... the frankin bike with the lamp is my rider it's a 80's model with a 3 speed hub and speed shifter mixed matched parts from other schwinns!!! (except the seat)


----------



## LonAyers

New to vintage bikes. My experience has been with vintage BMX, but I just acquired 2 bikes. 1 is a Schwinn Built BF Goodrich Spitfire (I think) the other is a Schwinn ladies Breeze. The breeze appears to be complete and the Spitfire is rough. So, I am in need of finding more info and parts on the so-called spitfire. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mspmcp

Not sure if I'm doing this correctly or not - I am new on here - I'm curious about the blue ladies bike you have pictured.  Can you tell me what model/year it is?  Thank you


----------



## gibson_08

Looks like the blue panther is now pieced out on ebay


----------



## Dave Schwinn

It is NICE to be here. 

Dave


----------



## mruiz

Schwinn deseas are, Schwinnaholic, Schwinnstupid, Schwinninsane, Schwinnloco.........


----------



## streetlion

I have been trying to attach vintage Schwinn lights & speedometer to my '54 Panther.
Anyone got a link to setting up the ole Schwinn Approved French Speedometer/Odometer?
The unit itself is gorgeous old chrome, and reads 3137 miles.
While we're at it: how in the H%*# do I remove my handlebars & stem, to install the Schwinn Approved headlight.
I've done my damndest to carefully break it down, WD40 etc. The stem & bars will not budge loose! AHRRRGH…


----------



## frank 81

Endeavor to persevere and things will work out.


----------



## YOUBUGME2

So what was the last year Schwinn put skip tooth chains on bikes... my 52 Hornet is skip tooth, and just noticed the 57 I have for my wife is a skip tooth chain as well.


----------



## Schweirdo

This site is great. I am a Schwinn guy. I have been restoring them for 2 years now and was strictly getting robbed by Ebay. Now, I am meeting people who have the same interests and are willing to barter or sell at reasonable prices. I have been on the CABE faithfully for 2 months now. THIS IS THE BEST SITE FOR OLD BIKES PERIOD!!

STEVE A.K.A SCHWEIRDO


----------



## militarymonark

i've been here on the site since about the end of 2002 and I will say it is an awesome forum, so much knowledge here on schwinns and other bikes. Im always still learning about all other bikes and my interest in different styles I can def say have been attributed to seeing all the different stuff that has come through. And the friendships i have made will be life long and thats invaluable so thanks to all those that have contributed to thecabe and to dave and scott for making it available to us.


----------



## silvercreek

*Just dropped in to see what condition your Schwinn is in*

Newby here saying hello from Oklahoma. I don't ride much anymore because of health issues but I still enjoy working on and restoring my old Schwinn's. This '78 Paramount is my favorite of my 3 Schwinn bikes. I'm still trying to round up some original parts. The Blue bike in the background is my one owner '76 Super Le Tour 1.2.


----------



## Saving Tempest

*Going backwards*

1995 Cruiser SS, not restoring, mking it look old.

Higgins fenders, Plastic Zephyr, paperboys, Vinyl/Schwinn decals TNT Signs Ontario, OR and I did the striping and modifications to the Hawthorne tank (in progress). Found green glitter grips and got a big grin out of that. Still working on the lights so the Zephyr shell is empty.


----------



## HAMP

*Marty, i have a chicago schwinn liberty to sell you.  1933 model hamp 918-333-3323*



cyclingday said:


> wow!
> Thanks, scott!
> 
> Though, i love bicycles in all forms new and old from around the world, my first love, was a schwinn.
> So, when i got into this crazy hobby, of course it had to be a schwinn, and i never looked back.
> Now i've had to rent a storage unit, which totally goes against my grain, and i live in fear that the auction hunters will be picking through my stuff.
> I can't seem to stop. Everytime i turn on the computer, i see a bike or a part that i just can't live without.
> I guess recovery starts with acceptance.
> Hello, everyone.
> My name is marty, and i am a certified schwinnaholic.




marty i bought this bike about 40 years ago and it was when the owner bought it.  I will send you pictures if you are interested. Was told it is a 1933.  Hamp


----------



## HAMP

*I have a 1933 chicago schwinn lirerty for sale can send pictures. Hamp 918-333-3323*



jwm said:


> A Schwinn hooked me on this hobby, and Schwinns are still my ride of choice. I do have an eye out for one pair of non-Schwinn bikes for the fleet someday, but for now I'm happily strung out on Chicago steel. Thanks for the new section!
> 
> JWM




i purchased this bike about 40 years ago used and the person i bought it from also bought it used.  bike is ready to ride, and i have extra parts.  I have wrenches the short neck tubes, and other stuff.  see pictures.  hamp  918-333-3323


----------



## James Terrill

*What model is my bike!?!*

I have a bike but dont know what it is!!! 

And its killin me...

My serial number is J6817054. Buddy said it was from the 70s..  Schwinn obviously...   any help is much appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## Lynotch

Here's my daughters 12" 16" and 20" Schwinns. I've built her a new one every 3 years. She's gowing up faster then I can find and restore them.  Now I have a boy due in 3 months and I got him covered for the next 3 years with bikes too. Lol


----------



## antque

*My First Schwinn*

This was my first Schwinn, My father bought it for me new in 1963 when I was 12, The bike has always been my pride and joy and is all original, the only thing replaced are the tires, worn the first set out. always had a love of Schwinns, since 1990 I got the bug and started collecting Schwinns esp. the middle weights and balloon tire ones, also fell in love with the Paramounts, thanks for looking.


----------



## OLDTIMER

*Hello Fellow Schwinners...*

I hail from the Great Lakes region and am a serious Schwinnaholic. I think my afflictions began when my parents started me on low-level dosages of Schwinn bicycles. I was administers a late '50s/early 60s Panther followed later by a '67 or '68 Coppertone/fendered Stingray 2-speed kickback...this was then followed by a later 60s/early 70 24" middleweight. 
I have moved on from that time, but recently come to the conclusion that the Schwinns never left my blood.
Approximately 5-6 years ago, for no reason whatsoever, I bought a well-used Stingray off eBay for cheap money. It sat in my basement undisturbed for years. Over that time, old Schwinns started to appear out of nowhere....
I best heard it said by another forum member, which describes my same affliction, as well, as, " I was innocently standing there, minding my own business, when I accidentally bought another bike!"
What started out as one unexplained purchased, has unfolded into this small collection:
1995 'Lil Tiger w/ training wheels (son's first two-wheel bike)
1974 Stingray single speed coaster ( currently in restoration)
1970 Stingray Fastback single-speed coaster (next in line for restoration)
19-- Stingray reproduction in Coppertone  (still in box)
19-- Stingray reproduction in Blue (still in box)
1969 Schwinn Twinn 2-speed in Campus Green very clean original in service
197- Schwinn Town & Country in Blue in poorer shape quietly waiting for my help
1962 Schwinn American (standard) 2-speed in Radiant Green very clean/original in service
2000 Schwinn Sierra GS 21-speed currently in service on my son's college campus
19-- Schwinn 24" 10 speed Chinese K-Mart special mountain bike parked in the basement.
I don't know what drives this obsession...maybe I don't want to know....
Nevertheless, I have to stop buying and start working....


----------



## Saving Tempest

Just stop driving, it'll work.


----------



## Saving Tempest

antque said:


> This was my first Schwinn, My father bought it for me new in 1963 when I was 12, The bike has always been my pride and joy and is all original, the only thing replaced are the tires, worn the first set out. always had a love of Schwinns, since 1990 I got the bug and started collecting Schwinns esp. the middle weights and balloon tire ones, also fell in love with the Paramounts, thanks for looking.




That's a real beaut and thanks for the good work keeping it up!


----------



## khawesart

*New to SchwinnCity*

I am purchasing two Pre 65' Schwinn Hollywoods for $125. I plan on restoring them and using them in my wedding next year. I am so excited to pick them up on the 4th!


----------



## Mike B

*looking for value*

Schwinn BF Goodrich (believed to be 1953), "good" condition - blue and white, (in parts. missing, cranks, front sprocket, pedals, seat). All other parts available.

Any idea on value as is (frame, rims and tires, fenders)? worth restoring?


----------



## pedal_junky

*Hello from NC*

...................


----------



## syclesavage

*schwinn packard*

Just acquired a barn find Schwinn Packard mens bike rough shape but I can get it up and running serial number states a 52 but with a skip tooth and reverse drop outs plus crank is stamped AS&CO and a stamp of 41 tells me otherwise help me is anyone can


----------



## Freqman1

syclesavage said:


> Just acquired a barn find Schwinn Packard mens bike rough shape but I can get it up and running serial number states a 52 but with a skip tooth and reverse drop outs plus crank is stamped AS&CO and a stamp of 41 tells me otherwise help me is anyone can




Gonna have to post up a pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## JimSchu

Here's my Spitfire.


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM

WHEN ALL ELSE FAILS TRY VARIOUS SIZED HAMMERS....YES A RUBBER HAMMER USED SPARINGLY WILL LOOSEN RUST OF 50 YEARS OR MORE....HOWEVER KEEP USING THAT SPRAY CAN OF WD-40 AND ALL WILL EVENTUALY WORK ITSELF FREE TO DISASEMBLE....SIGNED SON OF FRED FLINTSTONE


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM

streetlion said:


> I have been trying to attach vintage Schwinn lights & speedometer to my '54 Panther.
> Anyone got a link to setting up the ole Schwinn Approved French Speedometer/Odometer?
> The unit itself is gorgeous old chrome, and reads 3137 miles.
> While we're at it: how in the H%*# do I remove my handlebars & stem, to install the Schwinn Approved headlight.
> I've done my damndest to carefully break it down, WD40 etc. The stem & bars will not budge loose! AHRRRGH…


----------



## HENRY FLYNRC@PEOPLEPC.COM

HEY HEY THIS IS HENRY WITH A TIME TESTED REMEDY FOR YOUR CONDITION....USE A RUBBER HAMMER AND LOTS OF WD-40.. IT WILL LOOSEN THE RUST OF THE AGES IS YOU ARE PATIENT....IT WORKED FOR FRED FLINTSTONE AND WILL WORK FOR YOU...JUST MAKE SURE IT IS A BIG ENOUGH RUBBER MALLET SO AS NOT TO SCUFF THE METAL....SIGNED FRED OF THE AGES


----------



## MySchwinn

Hello, 

    So I'm new to the site, was turned here by a good friend. I have just started my Schwinn journey so here is what I have so far.
1964 Schwinn hornet 26in (missing some pieces)




1952 Schwinn 26in (Under construction)



1967 Schwinn Hollywood 24in (Daughters)



1964 Schwinn Hornet 24in (Sons)



1960 Schwinn Jaguar 3 speed (my Pride & Joy)


----------



## applekrateowner

new to the site, hope to gain some insight into my apple krate from all of the knowledgeable

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 people here


----------



## John G04

This is my collection just started 2 years ago after my schwinn hornet garbage pick


----------



## John G04

My favorite is the hornet in front


----------



## G.Wool

Have 1976 Hollywood,1959 tornado, and 1952 bf Goodrich looking for a new home.....anyone?  Lol


----------



## barneyguey

HAMP said:


> *I have a 1933 chicago schwinn lirerty for sale can send pictures. Hamp 918-333-3323*
> 
> 
> 
> i purchased this bike about 40 years ago used and the person i bought it from also bought it used.  bike is ready to ride, and i have extra parts.  I have wrenches the short neck tubes, and other stuff.  see pictures.  hamp  918-333-3323
> 
> View attachment 48028
> 
> View attachment 48029
> 
> View attachment 48030
> 
> View attachment 48031
> 
> View attachment 48032
> 
> View attachment 48033
> 
> View attachment 48034
> 
> View attachment 48035



Beautiful bike. I used to have one like it,  but had to sell it years ago. Barry


----------



## courtney moffett

ok guys, i did the homework on my schwinn says it is a 61 corvette with a date of 10/20


----------



## Thonyv1974_

I'm Tony and my Wife and I have a Schwinn problem called Schwannism.  We have a couple of non schwinns but are crazy about all balloon tire ones especially prewar. Here's a picture of my wife with her favorite,  1941 schwinn built Chicago cycle supply Cadillac.


----------



## Muncie-mike

There's a few  of my Schwinn's  I keep in my laundry room


----------



## Mrlefty

Hello all, I recently came across this schwinn bicycle. It caught my eye immediately.... i had never seen a bike that looked the way it did... it was very "old school." 
Im only 26 years old... and a beginner  vintage bikes lol. 

        I have... what it looks to be a 1982 schwinn sports tourer. Its marked with 
Chicago 60639 as well as made in Taiwan.
The frame has a serial number reading "g0881"

       The crank, sproket and gears look to be made in japan... anyways i was hoping to find a schwinn conesiouer on this forum...  and figure out what it is that i have come across.

      Please pm me... or text me at

(480) 999-6900. My name is travis.. im in glendale. arizona


----------



## Angela arsenault

Could anyone please help me identify my schwinn? Thanks in advance.


----------



## barneyguey

Hello! I'd say it was a Schwinn B6 with the wrong fenders, crank and sprocket. I love the front and rear Schwinn drum brakes. Barry


----------



## Beeler2927

GenuineRides said:


> *Timeless*
> 
> Many Schwinn designs were timeless, which have kept their appeal to this day, even though some were fairly conservative.  This lead to a broad appeal over the years, in addition to the advertising campaign drilled into the public's head "Schwinn Stands for Quality" which Joe Public believes to this day on all the old Schwinns.
> 
> I also believe the quality of paint and chrome, especially the forged parts, and even some of the stamped parts, make them easier to resurrect.  Plus the frames were fairly well constructed with engineered lugs.  I have beat on many trying to bring them back, and wonder myself how any kid could have bent it this bad in the first place.  I've straightened two dozen over the years and have yet to destroy one.  I've cracked them and re-welded, and they are still rideable now.
> 
> The universal nature of many parts, and the deep parts inventories that existed in many of the stores, continue to help supply the hobby even still today.  The shear numbers of bikes distributed in the heydays makes Schwinn a universally accepted collectable ride today...who didn't have or know someone who had one?
> 
> View attachment 16011



That Panther is classy man!


GenuineRides said:


> *Timeless*
> 
> Many Schwinn designs were timeless, which have kept their appeal to this day, even though some were fairly conservative.  This lead to a broad appeal over the years, in addition to the advertising campaign drilled into the public's head "Schwinn Stands for Quality" which Joe Public believes to this day on all the old Schwinns.
> 
> I also believe the quality of paint and chrome, especially the forged parts, and even some of the stamped parts, make them easier to resurrect.  Plus the frames were fairly well constructed with engineered lugs.  I have beat on many trying to bring them back, and wonder myself how any kid could have bent it this bad in the first place.  I've straightened two dozen over the years and have yet to destroy one.  I've cracked them and re-welded, and they are still rideable now.
> 
> The universal nature of many parts, and the deep parts inventories that existed in many of the stores, continue to help supply the hobby even still today.  The shear numbers of bikes distributed in the heydays makes Schwinn a universally accepted collectable ride today...who didn't have or know someone who had one?
> 
> View attachment 16011



Classy Panther man!


----------



## bicycle larry

my wife likes her schwinns !!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Lostsheep

Hi,
I'm new to the site and the Schwinn world. I picked up a Schwinn Whizzer last week and excited to get started on the restoration. The seller said it was a 1942, but I figured I would run the numbers by you guys. Number under the frame A99194. Engine # H 127338.


----------



## Freqman1

He was only off by 10 years--1952. You should probably post in the motorized section to get a better response. V/r Shawn


----------



## Lostsheep

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer

Lostsheep said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to the site and the Schwinn world. I picked up a Schwinn Whizzer last week and excited to get started on the restoration. The seller said it was a 1942, but I figured I would run the numbers by you guys. Number under the frame A99194. Engine # H 127338.
> 
> View attachment 484782
> 
> View attachment 484783
> 
> View attachment 484784



Nice motorbike! If the SN# is under the crank, it could be older then 1952, but not older then 1948. Schwinn did weird things with the Whizzer serial numbers. I am not an expert, and Freqman1 is probably right.


----------



## Lostsheep

The SN number is under the crank and it has a H-Motor with H motor-controls.


----------



## 5782341b77vl

My 1964 Schwinn Typhoon that I saved from a scrapyard 


The ORIGINAL hand grip from the right side. The left grip was the only thing missing on this bike when I saved it. The grips that are on right now are a set from Wal-Mart (until I can find a match for this one).


----------



## Chocolat96

Since I was kid I’ve been around many types of bicycles and Schwinn’s have been my favorite type of bike I love to own and restore here some of them .


----------



## 36Seiberling

My recently acquired 59 Hornet


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*TO ALL YOU SCHWINN LOVERS!!!
JUST TO BE ON THE UP AND UP,THEIR WAS A GREAT ARTICLE  called  AMERICA ON TWO WHEELS,and was givin to me by one of our local OLE TIMERS,at our Local Honkey Tonk...Its called AMERICA ON TWO WHEELS.Perhaps ya all know this insight and info,,but for those that do not ,,you can find it from the mag,called THE ELKS MAGAZINE ,did not look if their was a web site,,But in this day and age ..Im sure their is!!THAT WAS THEN ,,THIS IS NOW.
For those that have all this up to date stuff,,well WE"RE ALL GOING TO HEAVEN ,ON A HARD DISC DRIVE!
ENJOY !!!!

*


----------



## 1817cent

I have always preferred Schwinns over other manufactured bikes because i grew up with a Western Flyer.  All my friends had Schwinns and i envied them.  Now i have garage full of Schwinns AND a Western Flyer....


----------



## Bill in Bama

Hello schwinnaphiles! Lets not forget the 1974 schwinn continental in chestnut brown! Freash bar wrap and the cream tread is just for fun! Gum walls would be more correct. For when you need to do more than ride around town! For when you need to ride to the next town! The black 79 continental is a custom gravler! Continental frames have big potential I always thought!


----------



## barneyguey

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> Thanks, Scott!
> 
> Though, I love bicycles in all forms new and old from around the World, my first love, was a Schwinn.
> So, when I got into this crazy hobby, of course it had to be a Schwinn, and I never looked back.
> Now I've had to rent a storage unit, which totally goes against my grain, and I live in fear that the Auction Hunters will be picking through my stuff.
> I can't seem to stop. Everytime I turn on the computer, I see a bike or a part that I just can't live without.
> I guess recovery starts with acceptance.
> Hello, everyone.
> My name is Marty, and I am a certified Schwinnaholic.



Ha ha Ha 
My name is Barry, and I am a certified Schwinnaholic


----------



## barneyguey

I'm obsessed with all the cool head badges found on Schwinn bicycles!

I love them! I even wrote a book about them. I dream about them. It's ridiculous! Barry


Here's a couple of Schwinn's I bought to put in the book because of the head badges on them.





















www.themanyfacesofschwinn.com


----------



## Bill in Bama

You might try heating it up a little, and be careful not to tweek the goose neck!


----------



## Freqman1

Bill in Bama said:


> You might try heating it up a little, and be careful not to tweek the goose neck!



Huh??? Bill you need to use the "Reply" button of the post you are responding to or we have no idea what you are talking about. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bill in Bama

Freqman1 said:


> Huh??? Bill you need to use the "Reply" button of the post you are responding to or we have no idea what you are talking about. V/r Shawn



Thank you,, still learning!


----------



## Wanted33

It's not as old as some here, but I was happy happy happy to bring her home. April 1980 build Schwinn Collegiant. She's gonna be my regular rider.


----------



## BroCraig

Hey. This bike was from before Scwinn was sold. This bike is great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill in Bama

Living in northwest Alabama I don’t find alota schwinn ,,, mostly sears,,western flyer and the like,, but i found all of these in bama!


----------



## BroCraig

Nice!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_e

sm2501 said:


> Interesting thing about the old bike hobby is there are collectors that are all about Schwinn and little else, and there are collectors that are interested in everything but Schwinn. Well Schwinn guys, here's a place to hang your hat and maybe let loose of some of those trade secrets!



My first bicycle was a mid-1950s Schwinn American "middleweight" with the 2-speed Bendix coaster hub and gearshift that looked like a brake lever. I soon "graduated" to road bikes, but about 15 years ago I rediscovered fat-tired Schwinns of a different sort.  My current most-used ride is my 1988 Project KOM-10 mountain bike, not only red-white-and-blue, but also purchased from a San Diego fire fighter. It usually gets noticed on 4th of July parades, such as this one from 2019, with Grandpa trying to keep up with his two grandsons.


----------



## GTs58

john_e said:


> My first bicycle was a mid-1950s Schwinn American "middleweight" with the 2-speed Bendix coaster hub and gearshift that looked like a brake lever. I soon "graduated" to road bikes, but about 15 years ago I rediscovered fat-tired Schwinns of a different sort.  My current most-used ride is my 1988 Project KOM-10 mountain bike, not only red-white-and-blue, but also purchased from a San Diego fire fighter. It usually gets noticed on 4th of July parades, such as this one from 2019, with Grandpa trying to keep up with his two grandsons.
> 
> View attachment 1324455




Some of those Mini Coopers are pretty quick and I've been surprised a few times when racing against them. 

Is the parachute strapped to your back and precautionary thing for steep downgrades when your haulin? I see the rip cord is attached to the handlebar.


----------



## john_e

That "rip cord" is a "photo bomb" from the dog leash next to me. 
The "parachute" is my trusty yellow Camelbak Mule, a very considerate Fathers Day 2014 present from my elder son, the father of the two boys.


----------



## Bill in Bama

Freqman1 said:


> Huh??? Bill you need to use the "Reply" button of the post you are responding to or we have no idea what you are talking about. V/r Shawn



What....oh ya...


----------



## my560sec

Anyone has knowledge on this Schwinn Visitors Pass? Thank you...


----------



## 1439Mike

1817cent said:


> I have always preferred Schwinns over other manufactured bikes because i grew up with a Western Flyer.  All my friends had Schwinns and i envied them.  Now i have garage full of Schwinns AND a Western Flyer....View attachment 856721



Do you have any that you would sell?


----------



## SoBayRon

Looks like this thread needs a new post, so here is the 56 Hornet that I got from a fellow caber today. Stoked to have this one!


----------



## Lowe Beau

Hey y’all. First time poster here but I just had to say that I too am a “Schwinnthusiast” and I have a few. Here’s a couple of them. The orange one in the foreground is a ‘66 Racer with a mod or two and the other photo is my ‘93 Hurricane. By the way I love this site for being such a great repository of information.


----------

